# mum at nearly 50



## delara (Dec 4, 2009)

hi , dear ladies ! I'll be 51 in July and became a mum in May 2009 thanx to ED in Brno .Now I'll have embryoadoption at Reprofit. Wish me luck!


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow - good luck!


----------



## Papillon (Nov 25, 2008)

Good Luck, delara.   

Wondercat, sorry to read your news.   

Papillon


----------



## Hungry Hedgehog (Aug 23, 2010)

It is really heartening to read these posts.  I'm 51 and about to start treatment with Reprofit.  I'm having my first consultation on Thursday   Of course I feel some trepidation, but also a glimmer of hope.  Good luck all.


----------

